#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Crown Drop-test

## dj bobo

Een Crown IT 4000 wordt van verschillende hoogtes gedropt om te kijken hoe stevig deze "nieuwe" amp gebouwd is.

YouTube - Crown Amp Drop Test

Uit de test blijkt dat je deze versterker (mits voorzichtig gebruik) ook on the road kunt gebruiken... :Big Grin:

----------


## 4uss

> mits voorzichtig gebruik



Zo voorzichtig vind ik t anders niet... dat ding maakt een flinke klap. Maar ik denk dat als ze dit nog een paar keer doen dat de PCB er toch echt een keer de brui aan geeft. Ik hoef dat exemplaar van hen in ieder geval niet te hebben :Wink: , maar voor een nieuwe ben ik wel te porren natuurlijk.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zou er inderdaad een goeie flightcase omheen bouwen... die ook dezelfde tests overleefd heeft..

----------


## Highfield

tenzij de case een of ander veer cq remwegverlengend systeem bevat zal de klap van een val echt niet minder worden hoor. een case die naar de klote gaat na een val geeft de versterker een grotere overlevingskans doordat deze een deel van de kracht absorbeert..wat natuurlijk niet wegneemt dat een stevige kist je transport een stuk makkelijker maakt.

mvg,

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

De versterker heeft iig een goede dempingsfactor... :Big Grin:

----------


## Highfield

mijn kennis op geluidsgebied gaat helaas niet verder dan een beetje hobby-djen op de societeit, tapeactje mixen en incidenteel 2 minuten een band balanceren :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> tenzij de case een of ander veer cq remwegverlengend systeem bevat zal de klap van een val echt niet minder worden hoor. een case die naar de klote gaat na een val geeft de versterker een grotere overlevingskans doordat deze een deel van de kracht absorbeert..wat natuurlijk niet wegneemt dat een stevige kist je transport een stuk makkelijker maakt.
> 
> mvg,



ik leg het je ooit wel s uit,,,

----------


## Highfield

Ik ben benieuwd. In mijn ogen (VWO Natuurkunde 1) blijft een schok een schok, of je een apparaat nu direct of in een case laat vallen,daarbij aannemende dat beide tests van dezelfde X hoogte zijn gedaan.

Concluderend, een case bied geen bescherming jegens vallen aangezien de schokken hetzelfde blijven. Een case biedt desalniettemin wel bescherming tegen andere invloeden (andere, vallende, cases; in zekere mate vocht; incapabele mensen) van buitenaf.

mvg,

Harm

----------


## DJ nn

Ik sluit me aan bij de quote en bij bovenstaande reactie...
Als hij erges afflikkerd, krijg je een schok, als de kist breekt/in elkaar stuikt, dan wordt de schok een stuk geabsorbeerd.
Dus tegen vallen is zo'n kist geen bescherming...
Een dikke laag schuim helpt wel al wat (maar van die hoogte??)

Kleine schokken (bvb: je rijd met je case tegen een deurstijl) kunnen volgens mij wel helpen: de druk wordt door de kist meer verdeeld over hele contactoppervlak van je apparatuur in de kist => minder druk per oppervlakte)

FC rond je apparatuur is wel handiger (je kan stapelen, je beschermt aansluitingen (kabels) en knopjes, ...)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## @lex

> Zo voorzichtig vind ik t anders niet... dat ding maakt een flinke klap.







> Ik sluit me aan bij de quote en bij bovenstaande reactie...




Heren, even off-topic:

*ironie* (de(v); g mv) [1650 Fr. <Lat. _ironia_ (ironie) 1.Het uiten van gedachte, meningen, het doen van mededelingen e.d. op zo'n manier dat het duidelijk is dat het te verstaan gegevene niet in al zijn aspecten serieus hoeft te worden opgevat.

Toelichting: _het te verstaan gegevene_ is dus in dit geval de tekst van TS en Mac Gyver!

Of was ik je hiermee voor Mac?

Allen nog een humoristische dag,

@lex

----------


## sparky

Wow, wanneer gaat Crown ook laptops maken? :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Of was ik je hiermee voor Mac?



jeps///

ik ken flightcases die deze klap niet overleven...LOL

en dan heb je dus nog niks.. flightcase kapot... en wie gaat dat betalen...

----------


## ostracized

@highfield,
nog nooit een bolhoek gezien na val-van-laadklep-van-vrachtauto? :Big Grin: 
daar zit je demping ook in, en idd, sommige rack's zijn voorzien van geveerde ophanging. dit is echter niet meer dan 1 a 2 cm, dus alsnog een dreun voor amp... 
conclusie? case=bescherming...

----------


## Funmaker

oh, ik dacht dat die cases puur voor het oog waren en kei stoer overkwamen  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

serieus welk ander doeleinde zou zo een robuust iets hebben buiten bescherming (en evt makkelijker transport)

----------


## Highfield

ik zie nu de tijd van m'n post, 5.20. het was duidelijk weer "zo'n" avond... :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ik zie nu de tijd van m'n post, 5.20. het was duidelijk weer "zo'n" avond...



1/2 mv-2 = mgh, 

m valt eruit, dus 1/2 v-2 = gh, 

h = ca 2m, g = 9,8m/s2 , 
dus v = wortel (2x2x9.8) = ca 6,5 m/s.... de valtijd mag je zelf uitrekenen...

enne, welke kroeg is er op disndag in enschede nog open tot vijf uur???????????????????????????

----------


## Highfield

tsja de naborrel op societeit antigoon was weer geniaal(A) ik poog naast 30 euro live en incidenteel EP ook nog bedrijfskunde te studeren..

----------

